# autosmart products glasgow



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

hi all going to glasgow on tuesday for the day and need some highstyle, g101 and some active xls any suggestions where i could get them from cheers


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

scotty_boy said:


> hi all going to glasgow on tuesday for the day and need some highstyle, g101 and some active xls any suggestions where i could get them from cheers


https://www.facebook.com/Autosmart-Motherwell-1587328088201478/

Here you go mate..


----------



## oobster (Jul 12, 2006)

Used Steve of AutoSmart Motherwell today, bought some stuff from him, very helpful chap!


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

oobster said:


> Used Steve of AutoSmart Motherwell today, bought some stuff from him, very helpful chap!


More than welcome mate.. :thumb:


----------



## dg_pug106gti (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey all, just wondering who the local rep would be for the East Kilbride area.
Is there a price list anywhere for products or is it just speak to the rep and see what they can do?
Thanks.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

dg_pug106gti said:


> Hey all, just wondering who the local rep would be for the East Kilbride area.
> Is there a price list anywhere for products or is it just speak to the rep and see what they can do?
> Thanks.


you have a PM.


----------

